# NOT New from NC



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT.............Now get out! :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

buckchaser86 said:


> Welcome to AT.............Now get out! :wink:


:bartstush:


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

need a moral booster eh?! Well... You've probably been welcome all along, however your bum in the previous post isn't that attractive! ;-/


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Shame on you for thinking that I don't at least skim over these posts. Come on, I at least read the titles.... :lol:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jmp51483 said:


> need a moral booster eh?! Well... You've probably been welcome all along, however your bum in the previous post isn't that attractive! ;-/


No booster needed - just like to play around every once in a while to try and liven things up here a little. Wonder if you'd like this any better 











buckchaser86 said:


> Shame on you for thinking that I don't at least skim over these posts. Come on, I at least read the titles.... :lol:


Are you saying that if I had lied in my title, I might have had a "gotcha" with you?


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Who says now one read them!!!!


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

As this thread is off topic for this forum, I'd normally move this thread to somewhere more appropriate. :lol: But I'll this here.............for now. :nyah:


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

hello not new user haha


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT not new user*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I actually posted this >>>---------> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk a long time ago for ya , but it just made it


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Dumb, dumb, dumb!


----------

